# Alpine Type R 12" .....4ohm



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a Rockford Fosgate P5002 and it doesn't seem to be the right amp for this sub.

I have it bridged , but I don't think its enough.

I know its not the greatest sub, but I think it can do more than it is doing.

being a dual 4ohm sub, whats a powerful amp to push it to maximum capability?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That sub is only rated for 500w rms right? Whats the rms power of the amp you have at 2 ohms? Did you build the box per the specs of Alpine? Ported or sealed? Good power supply and ground?

I installed 2 12 " type Rs in a Dodge sprinter van powered by a 1000w rms Alpine amp. I thought they sounded pretty good considering the vehicle is the size of a small school bus. I built a ported enclosure to spec. though.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

your problem is that being a dual 4 ohm it can only be wired to 2 or 8 ohms....if you amp is bridged it is probably only 4 ohm stable, so its probably wired at 8ohms for about 200 watts rms. the alpine mrp-m500s do 500 wrms at 2ohms and can be found pretty cheap...i have one in my daily and never had a problem with it. are you still planning on upgrading? if so you might as well buy a bigger amp and turn the gain down until you upgrade the sub.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jun 21 2009, 10:32 PM~14257804
> *your problem is that being a dual 4 ohm it can only be wired to 2 or 8 ohms....if you amp is bridged it is probably only 4 ohm stable, so its probably wired at 8ohms for about 200 watts rms. the alpine mrp-m500s do 500 wrms at 2ohms and can be found pretty cheap...i have one in my daily and never had a problem with it. are you still planning on upgrading? if so you might as well buy a bigger amp and turn the gain down until you upgrade the sub.
> *




yeah definatly looking to upgrade, but I need to do the right thing here first. :biggrin: 


I am ordering the Frame kit this week, and I am getting ready to paint the lac.......so I am gettin that all planned out  I decided to put money that way and come back to the music.

but for now, I want to throw something in there.......and I have this shit laying here from my old car.






but the encloser is built to the same cubic ft that the sub requires.....however it is a sealed box.

I think I might have the ohms all fucked up.......when I hook it up this time, I am going to try wiring each coil to seperate channels............

there is an elemental designs NINE.1 on that link you sent me for $165 shipped :0


----------



## -BIG NIKO- (Jun 20, 2009)

*THIS IS YOUR TYPE R 12" 4 ohm*
Power handling: 50-500 watts RMS 
Peak power: 1,500 watts 

*THIS IS YOUR ROCKFORD FOSGATE P5002 AMP*
*500 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms Bridged* 
250 watts RMS x 2 at 2 ohms 
125 watts RMS x 2 at 4 ohms 

THATS WHAT YOU WANT FOR THE TYPE R FROM YOUR ROCKFORD FOSGATE P5002 AMP, *500 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms Bridged*. BUT YOU CANT WIRE THE TYPE R TO A 4 ohm LOAD BECAUSE YOU ONLY HAVE ONE TYPE R, NOW IF YOU HAVE 2 TYPE R's THEN YOUR GETTIN SOMEWHERE, 2 TYPE R's CAN PERFORM A 4ohm LOAD WHICH IS THIS *500 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms Bridged *EXAMPLE: 









IT ALL DEPENDS ON HOW YOU WIRED THE TYPE R, YOU ONLY HAVE ONE TYPE R SO IN THAT CASE YOU ONLY CAN WIRE IT FOR A 2ohm LOAD OR A 8ohm LOAD. IN YOUR CASE GO FOR THE 2ohm LOAD, IT SHOULD LOOK LIKE THIS..
EXAMPLE: 









YOU HAVE 2 CHOICES 
1. ANOTHER AMP TO GET THAT ONE TYPE R's FULL POWER
OR
2. ANOTHER TYPE R 12" 4ohm AND KEEP THE ROCKFORD FOSGATE P5002 AND HOOK IT UP LIKE THIS. *500 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms Bridged*


----------



## -BIG NIKO- (Jun 20, 2009)

IF U GET ANOTHER AMP GET 1 CHANNEL MONO AMPS "STRICTLY BASS" HERES ONE THAT WILL POWER THAT TYPE R TO THE FULL 500rms. *$179.99 AT www.woofersetc.com *
MRP-M500 - Alpine Mono 500W subwoofer amplifier








Features: 
•mono subwoofer car amplifier
•300 watts RMS x 1 at 4 ohms 
•*500 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms*
•variable low-pass filter (50-200 Hz, 24 dB/octave)
•variable bass boost (0-12 dB at 50 Hz)
•subsonic filter (15 Hz, 24 dB/octave)
•Class D amp with MOSFET power supply
•CEA-2006 compliant
•STAR Topology (minimizes internal noise and prevents ground interference)
•speaker- and preamp-level inputs
•gold-plated screw terminals
•fuse rating: 30A x 2
•8-gauge power and ground leads recommended
•10-5/8"W x 2-3/8"H x 9-9/16"D


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NIKO-_@Jun 22 2009, 08:23 PM~14266188
> *IF U GET ANOTHER AMP GET 1 CHANNEL MONO AMPS "STRICTLY BASS" HERES ONE THAT WILL POWER THAT TYPE R TO THE FULL 500rms. $179.99 AT www.woofersetc.com
> MRP-M500 - Alpine Mono 500W subwoofer amplifier
> 
> ...



 thank you for all that info.

would that be the best amp for it, or could I use a 1000 watt amp ?

sorry I don't know too much about this subject. :biggrin:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 22 2009, 10:01 PM~14266556
> * thank you for all that info.
> 
> would that be the best amp for it, or could I use a 1000 watt amp ?
> ...


1000 is a little bit too much for that sub. that amp niko posted up is perfect for that sub...nice amps, you would be surprised how small they are. get an amp like that and switch to a ported box and your good to go.


----------



## -BIG NIKO- (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jun 22 2009, 06:23 PM~14266800
> *1000 is a little bit too much for that sub. that amp niko posted up is perfect for that sub...nice amps, you would be surprised how small they are. get an amp like that and switch to a ported box and your good to go.
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jun 22 2009, 09:23 PM~14266800
> *1000 is a little bit too much for that sub. that amp niko posted up is perfect for that sub...nice amps, you would be surprised how small they are. get an amp like that and switch to a ported box and your good to go.
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That amp will push them. We used the 1000w version of that for 2, 12" type Rs and it pushes them nicely. There are better amps out there but for the money I was pleased.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

type rs can handle 1000 rms each easy,, there thirsty for power, i got 2 running off 1500 rms and they like it...,, these subs are highly under rated to the people that dont know,, u got some nice subs,, get a good box and feed them power... they like to be ported to with alot of space,, like 2 12's ported with like 5 - 6 cubes. sealed like 3 - 4 cubes for 2


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I had a 12" on 1,000 rms and it is now in the land fill.


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 26 2009, 08:41 AM~14304344
> *I had a 12" on 1,000 rms and it is now in the land fill.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 26 2009, 05:41 AM~14304344
> *I had a 12" on 1,000 rms and it is now in the land fill.
> *


im sorry u must have been clipping ur amp,,, kept turning it up thinking it will get louder,,lol or u had the sub in the wrong box,,, wrong tuning... ive never blown a sub ever i just know the limits of them,,, ive smelt some voice coil before tho,, thats when there just breaking in,,,lol edit--- they can handle 1000 rms of clean power :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 30 2009, 02:17 AM~14336943
> *im sorry u must have been clipping ur amp,,, kept turning it up thinking it will get louder,,lol    or u had the sub in the wrong box,,, wrong tuning... ive never blown a sub ever i just know the limits of them,,, ive smelt some voice coil before tho,, thats when there just breaking in,,,lol edit--- they can handle 1000 rms of clean power :0
> *


Set with an Oscope buddy. Never said I didn't cook it on purpose. And show me where a type-r 12" can do almost twice it's rms daily.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

well there u go, u killed it on purpose, any sub will die if u try,,,,,,either way type r's are the best for the money :cheesy:


----------

